# New photos for the gallery



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey V owners. Lets start getting some new pictures into the gallery.

Anyone got any hunting photos!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been having a hard time loading my pictures on website. When I tried putting my pictures on they were too big/over the limit. Any ideas on how to get them on?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

make sure your pics are small.No more than 2000 pixels wide by 1500 high.and even that is kind of large.go to pics page see where it says add pic click there add a caption and your good If your pictures are too big go to your fix file and crop them down to a managable size.then your off and running cant wait to see your pics


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you- I hope it works because when I try to load the pictures it takes a long time and then it says that I don' t have a title (which I do). I"ll go back and see if I can down size them.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I finally got my pictures loaded-BUT I can view it only on "My Gallery" because it says that the pictures were not approved?! What's up with that? ??? ???


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

same thing with me


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

it takes calum some time to approve the pics. that way you cant post just anything.he doesnt get to it every day.just hang in there i am still waiting for one to post also


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

OOHH...okay...wasn't sure on the procedures...thanks for letting me know...


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

k cool


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

How do you make the picture size smaller so it's not so huge when you view it on the computer? ???


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Pictures are up. Cool.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I try to approve images daily, but sometimes I just don't have time and I was away last week so didn't get a chance.

Approved 7 when I got back yesterday and another 5 today.

I will be keeping the approval since really I think its best, just incase something happens.

Kailua, I approved all your pics  You can make images smaller in paint open the image in paint then go Image >> Resize/Skew then in the top resize bit change the values to whatever you want (maybe 50 and 50) but keep them the same or your pic will go funny.

Then save as a jpg.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info...I'll try it the next time I post other pictures.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Calum-
Would you happen to know how to resize a picture to fit the screen on a Mac computer? I would appreciate it....


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

No sorry, don't have a Mac but do plan to get one as my next laptop when I can afford one 

One all computers I have had a look and found this website:

http://www.resizeyourimage.com/

It should work in all operating systems and doesn't look too hard to use. As long as pictures arent huge then big ones can be uploaded, but it may say its too big and give an error.

You can try out the site, dont have time to test it right now but it looks good.


----------

